# Is the probiotic "Align" helping for abdominal discomfort ?



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I tried a probiotic for a months but it didn't help me. My main promblems are flatuance, gas pain and abdominal discomfort. Is the probiotic "Align" helpfull for that. Is it a good brand to treat IBS ? I wonder, do I need to try several Probiotics to find out which works ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The recent clinical trial indicates it may help some with IBS.It may reduce gas and it may interact with you in other ways that may make it better than some of the Lactobacillus (acidophilus) probiotics.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumhttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumProbiotics that contain prebiotics (inulin, FOS, cellulose) usually do increase gas at first. If the probiotics grow well in you eventually the increased gas goes away.K.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

How long do I need to take it until I see a result ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I've had probiotics work for me (just gas production I started them after the IBS was better) I would say within a week I could tell the difference in how many times a day I farted.K.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

> quote:Repl





> quote:Reply





> quote:Reply





> Reply[/quoteidDid it help you with abdominal discomfort ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I wasn't having that when I started probiotics, so I don't really know.I had a high # of farts per day before, during, and after the IBS; so I don't know how much of a role it played in my symptoms.This is what one of the links I posted said


> quote:B. infantis 35624 at a dose of 1 x 10(8) cfu was significantly superior to placebo and all other bifidobacterium doses for the primary efficacy variable of abdominal pain as well as the composite score and scores for bloating, bowel dysfunction, incomplete evacuation, straining, and the passage of gas at the end of the 4-wk study


K.


----------

